# Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF



## a1er (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
voller Erwartung war ich mit meinem neuen Lowrance X136DF in Norge am Romsdalfjord. Das Gerät (Tiefenangabe bis750m - im Salzwasser bis 500m) stieg teilweise bei gut 50 m aus. Ganz selten hatte ich kurzzeitig eine Anzeige bei bis zu 200 m. Alle Einstellungsversuche blieben erfolglos.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit anderen Geräten, die zuverlässig bis 400 m im Fjord arbeiten?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! 
a1er


----------



## Jirko (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

hallo a1er #h

ist verdammt schwer, ne ferndiagnose zu stellen  könntest du vielleicht mal kurz erläutern, mit welchen einstellungen du an deinem lot gearbeitet hast? (beispiel: hast du auch die schwingerkombo 50khz / 200khz aktiviert... einen solchen geber wirst du ja haben?... hast du beim tiefen loten im menüpunkt sonarfunktionen auch die 50er frequenz aktiviert?... mit wieviel prozent läuft der pingspeed?...)...

...schreib mal büdde´n büschen was dazu #h


----------



## klee (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Hi a1er

Ich glaube das ist ne einstellungssache bei dir oder der Geber war nicht richtig Fest oder so .Also ich hatte ohne probleme bis 300m volle Anzeige bei 50 khz. #h  #h Und mein Echolot läuft im Auto modus .


----------



## Tooommy (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Moin Moin,

Ich habe das gerät seit zwei Jahren in Betrieb und habe Tiefen bis 450m Problemlos abtasten können. Super Teil.
Du mußt nur die Tiefenbereiche auf Manuell stellen den wenn starke Tiefensprünge vorkommen wie in Norwegen leider üblich hast Du bei der Tiefenautomatik Probleme.

Also stelle die Tiefenbereiche manuell ein und spiele mit den Eintsellungen und Du wirst begeistert sein von Dein X136 DF!!!!!

Beste Grüße von Tooommy


----------



## a1er (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Danke für eure Beiträge.
Als zusätzliche Info: Ich hatte den Geber mit einer extra angefertigten Halterung an einer TiteLock-Stange befestigt. Er war ganz fest und auch richtig ausgerichtet. Der Doppelfrequenzgeber war eingestellt. Ebenso habe ich beide Frequenzen (200 und 50 kHz) versucht. Die Tiefenauswahl von automatisch bis manuell probiert. Ebenso sämtliche Möglichkeiten der pingspeed. Die automatische Empfindlichkeit ausgeschaltet und manuell alles probiert. Ebenos versucht, ob es ohne die automatische Störunterdrückung besser läuft. alles half nichts. Könnte es sein, daß der Geber eine Macke hat? Wie kann ich das feststellen? Die Software hat die Version 1.0.0 Build TT515.
a1er


----------



## Jirko (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

hallo a1er #h


> Könnte es sein, daß der Geber eine Macke hat? Wie kann ich das feststellen?


wenn du die möglichkeit hast, einfach mal vom verankerten boot auf unseren binnengewässern den boden abtasten lassen... wenn fortlaufend ein displaybild erzeugt wird, ohne störungen, sollte dein geber in ordnung sein #h


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Hast du vielleicht einen nassen Stecker gehabt?


----------



## a1er (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

hallo allerseits,
wir sind extra vor unserem NorgeTrip an den Walchensee gefahren, um das Gerät in der Praxis zu testen (ohne Angeln). Es hat prima geklappt und bei geringen Tiefen funktioniert die Anzeige auch in Norge. Das Display ist brillant. Doch bei zunehmender Tiefe geht das Teil auf Störung (blinkende Tiefenanzeige, unsinnige Signale, Tiefenanzeige 2,6 m bei 70 m Wassertiefe).
Auf trockene Stecker und ausreichende Stromversorgung habe ich ebenfalls geachtet.
a1er


----------



## Jirko (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

hallo a1er #h

hattet ihr die störanzeigen generell nur bei fahrt, oder auch bei ruhiger drift ohne motorkraft? wo habt ihr die tide-look denn befestigt? wie tief habt ihr den geber installiert? schreib mal büdde etwas dazu - vielen dank #h


----------



## a1er (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Hallo,
Wir hatten die Geberstange am Heck hinten links befestigt. Tiefe des Gebers von 10 bis 35 cm probiert. Die schwache Leistung hatten wir selbst bei ausgeschaltetem Motor. Bei langsamer Fahrt (Standgas) ging es auch noch. Eine Anzeige bei voller Fahrt habe ich gar nicht erwartet. Wenn ich wüßte, daß am Gerät etwas nicht stimmt, würde ich es einfach umtauschen lassen. Wenn das Problem aber generell so ist, hilft mir ein Ersatzgerät nichts. Komme leider frühestens in über einem Jahr wieder nach Norge. Für ein "Testwochenende" ist leider die Anfahrt mit 1.800 km etwas lang.
a1er


----------



## Jirko (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

hallo a1er #h


> Tiefe des Gebers von 10 bis 35 cm probiert


wenn´s dann wirklich "nur" 10-35cm waren, ist das definitiv zu flach a1er! wenn der geber bei ner 100%igen pingspeed nur mal kurz mit luft in berührung kommt (wellental, seichte fahrt durch die wasserverwirbelungen etc.), kommt es zu diesen fehlinterpretationen #h


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Hat der Geber 10-35cm unter der Bootskante gehangen oder nur 10-35cm im Wasser am Heck?


----------



## a1er (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Hallo,
der Geber hing deutlich unter der Bootskante und war sogar bei Fahrt im Wasser. selbst im Stillstand bei ruhiger See und ausgeschaltetem Motor ging es nur bis maximal 150 m. Sogar diese Tiefe konnte ohne Fahrt nicht stabil gehalten werden. Teilweise stieg das Gerät bei 50 oder 70 m aus.
Wir haben wirklich alles kontrolliert und alle  Einstellungen und Kombinationen probiert. Akkus gewechselt und Steckverbindungen gecheckt. Geberbefestigung überprüft und Positionen verändert. Nichts zu machen. 
Wollte nur mal wissen, wie Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät sind. Werde es wohl zurückgeben müssen.
a1er
a1er


----------



## Klausi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Diese Fehler sind bei einigen Geräten von Lowrance bekannt. Ich habe dieses Problem bei den X-91 gehabt. Das liegt nicht am Geber, das liegt an dem Echolot selber, das ist ein Softwarefehler im Gerät. Bringe das Gerät zurück, wenn du noch Garantie haben solltest, ansonsten bleibt der Fehler die ganze Zeit, ist egal was du am Gerät einstellst. Ansonsten ist das X-136 DF ein TOP Gerät, ich habe es in diesem Jahr in Norwegen auch benutzt und es hatte nicht einen Aussetzer.


----------



## a1er (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Hallo Klausi,
danke für die Info.
Ich hatte das Gerät extra für norge gekauft, habe also noch Garantie und der Händler würde es sogar gegen Kaufpreiserstattung zurücknehmen. Ich hatte nur Sorge bei einem Gerätetausch, daß es ein generelles Problem ist und ich frühestens in einem Jahr wieder zum Testen komme.
Muß mich halt nun entscheiden, wie ich vorgehe.
a1er


----------



## jkr (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Lowrance X136DF*

Hi 
Ich hatte mit dem 136 DF bisher keine Probleme in Norge. Bis auf dieses Fruehjahr. Genau die selben Effekte wie schon beschrieben. In einem Gespraech mit einem Einheimischen Berufs-Fischer kamen wir auch auf das Thema Echolot und ich habe ihm mein Problem geschildert. Er meinte das kommt recht haeufig mal vor und wuerde entweder an diversen Wasserschichten (warm/kalt) oder aber auch schon mal an Algen- oder Plankton-Teppichen liegen. Ich solle doch mal in einen Nachbarfjoerd fahren und dort das Geraet testen. Und tatsaechlih hier hatte ich keine Probleme. Nach 2 Wochen war dann auch in meinem Hausfjoerd wieder alles in Ordnung. Es muss also nicht unbedingt an dem Geraet liegen !
mfg
Jan


----------

